
Ask HN: Microsoft Word on Mac is frustrating. Any suggestions? - bhnmmhmd
I&#x27;ve always kept it up-to-date, but it is very slow (slower than my keystrokes!), shortcuts don&#x27;t work and change on their own, it crashes in the middle of typing a document, the more words I type, the slower it gets...<p>I&#x27;m genuinely frustrated with Word on Mac, but don&#x27;t want to switch to Windows at all. Any suggestions on how to fix these issue? Is there any alternative available?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jaxtellerSoA
Bean is your friend [http://www.bean-osx.com/Bean.html](http://www.bean-
osx.com/Bean.html)

------
qubex
For most of my more menial wordprocessing tasks Pages is perfectly adequate (I
don’t have Word).

